# 1 Step Forward, 5 Steps Back...



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

:banghead:

Yup, that pretty much sums it all up for me at the moment.

It's all my fault, everything. The brain tumor, the after affects that may have me labeled as "disabled", the financial mess we're in, STBXH cheating for at least a year (but he's not cheating as he sees it), I'm just a horrible person. (Pity party of 1, you're table is ready).

I've managed to piss off a number of people by giving voice to my feelings. Seems that I shouldn't feel betrayed, hurt, angry, useless, regardless of the source of those feelings. I'm wrong and he is right, that's all. He's right for abandoning me, leaving me broke, homeless, enticing DD to where he is with what has turned out to be unfulfilled promises, impeding his right to be happy, all of it. I flippin' deserve it all.

Just when I feel and think that I will survive this and move forward, I get sent back 5x as many times backwards.

I've finished cutting cyber ties with his family, although it's my fault for that as well, I pushed them away (they turned their backs on me, always be part of the family accorrding to MIL, HA!)

"Here I go, again on my own.)". Thanks Whitesnake


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Not that it means much coming from someone you don't know from Adam, but you're family here and we won't cut ties with you. Also, I know you know this, but his actions and all the other stuff you mentioned are NOT your fault. People make bad decisions then want to blame those bad decisions on someone else. It reminds me of the typical physical abuser telling their victim "you made me hit you, it's all your fault". Don't let him (or the in laws) make you feel that way. Hope that all mskes sense and that I didn't get too far off track. ((((Hugs))))


----------

